# [RISOLTO] - Problemi con xorg dopo installazione

## lsegalla

Salve a tutti.... dopo una vita son riuscito a cimentarmi con l'installazione di gentoo minimale.

L'ho fatta su un PC notebook dove il live CD non riusciva a installare il sistema... poi con giorni e pazienza son riuscito a fare l'installazione manuale e di questo ne sono contento.

Detto questo ho terminato la guida per l'installazione di gentoo e ora son alle prese con l'interfaccia grafica; sto leggendo la guida per l'installazione di xorg e kde ma al momento non son capace di darne fuori, prima di mettermi a postare log di errore e balle varie vi faccio una domanda semplicissima:

ora che ho installato gentoo e il sistema è funzionante come faccio funzionare l'interfaccia grafica?

quali sono le guide da seguire?

Ho già provato a fare l'installazione di xorg modulare ma quando dò lo startx mi viene restituito il messaggio secondo il quale è fallito il caricamento del modulo "ati" "vga" e non ricordo cos'altro.

Qualche messaggio l'ho risolto ma non sto facendo le cose con ordine e gradirei farlo quindi vi chiedo se potete indirizzarmi nella giusta direzione.

Grazieeeeeeee

---------

EDIT: stavo leggendo la prima guida di xorg, che spiega come migrare a xorg.... ma poi poco dopo vedo che c'è quest'altra... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

           è questa quella da seguire?Last edited by lsegalla on Wed Apr 09, 2008 10:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

cerca in /etc/X11/xorg.conf la sezione "Device", dentro alla quale c'è la direttiva Driver "qualcosa", per ora cambia "qualcosa" in "vesa", e prova a farlo partire. poi cercherai di utilizzare i driver più appropriati per la tua scheda video

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ho già provato a fare l'installazione di xorg modulare ma quando dò lo startx mi viene restituito il messaggio secondo il quale è fallito il caricamento del modulo "ati" "vga" e non ricordo cos'altro.

 

Ti sei ricordato di indicare il driver (la variabile VIDEO_CARDS). Nel caso aggiungi anche "vesa" sennò non funziona neanche il suggerimento di Extremer

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml
> 
>  è questa quella da seguire?

 

Si.

----------

## lsegalla

Rieccomi, ho seguito tutta la guida e facendo le cose con ordine a sto punto con uno startx ancora non funziona.

Ora posso greppare un log di X ed ecco cosa ne esce (anche quando lancio lo startx)

```

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

```

 -- EDIT -- 

Ho dimenticato lo xorgconfig però mi resta l'errore con la scheda ati, eppure ho configurato tutto a dovere...

Ora posso dire di essere bloccato

----------

## k01

ma in /etc/make.conf hai messo almeno:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="ati vesa"
```

e in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, hai modificato i driver nella sezione device mettendo "vesa"?

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "lascia quello che c'è"

        Driver      "vesa"

        VendorName  "tua scheda video"

        BoardName   "lascia quello che c'è"

EndSection

```

----------

## lsegalla

si, ho fatto tutte ste prove

dopo l'installazione di xorg un messaggio di emerge consigliava di usare l'utility aticonfig e usandola ho avuto un solo messaggio d'errore:

```

(EE) No devices detected

Fatal server error

No screens found

```

invece cambiando il driver in VESA mi dà un errore, precisamente lo stesso che mi vien fuori se uso XORGCONFIG e configuro la scheda coem VESA appunto...

Dulcis in fundo nel make.conf nella guida consigliavano un fglrx per i drivers ATI e quindi ho messo quello.

Devo toglierlo e mettere ATI ? Adesso mi son un po' perso (il valore ATI era per i drivers specifici quanto so, ma le mie schede dovrebbero essere supportate, nella fattispecie questa è una ATI RAGE 128, valore che compare anche usando LSPCI)

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao,

fglrx se non ricordo male serve per i driver proprietari di ati , mentre ati serve per gli open. Se hai messo l'ultimo xorg devi riemerge xf86-video-ati xf86-video-vesa.

----------

## lsegalla

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> fglrx se non ricordo male serve per i driver proprietari di ati , mentre ati serve per gli open. Se hai messo l'ultimo xorg devi riemerge xf86-video-ati xf86-video-vesa.

 

Si, è così infatti... adesso io non so cosa è meglio che usi ma la radeon 128 è supportata da xorg dalla tabella che vedevo all'inizio.

Comunque sia questa è una installazione ex-novo e quindi non credo di dover riemergere i due pacchetti che dici...

Forse piuttosto devo capire come configurare il tutto...

A meno che questi pacchetti non vengano emersi di default con emerge xorg-x11

Altra domanda

La configurazione di xorg è essenziale per fare girare poi il kde? (suppongo proprio di si)

Domanda sulle USE

Io ho dichiarato le USE fglrx vesa e vga nel make.conf (come richiesto nella guida)

Domanda: non è che servono anche altre USE?

----------

## Manwhe

Mah , anche se e' un installazione ex novo io li emergerei ugualmente. (giusto per provare tutte le strade, anche perche' se hai fatto un emerge sync e update dovrebbe servirti). 

Quando ho aggiornato xorg ho dovuto riemergerli xf86-video-*** e altri tipo mouse e tastiere.

Non credo sia un problema di use e KDE come tutti i DM hanno bisogno di un motore grafico , in questo caso xorg  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Rieccomi, ho fatto tutto quel che mi è stato indicato di fare, comunque secondo me il problema non è proprio la scheda video.

Vi posto l'ultima parte del log, quel NO SCREEN FOUND è la cosa che al momento mi lascia ancora perplesso....

```

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.40.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.402                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 31 2007 22:20:14

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## djinnZ

meglio se riporti il tuo xorg.conf così ti possiamo dire dove hai sbagliato.

----------

## lsegalla

Eccolo qui, ho greppato via un po' di roba come da consiglio di qualcuno nelle note qui sopra     :Very Happy: 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "evo"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        Driver      "vga"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "atidef"

        Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "atidef"

        Monitor    "evo"

        DefaultDepth     1

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "640x400"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Mi lascia un po' perplesso la doppia seziona SCREEN, per ora non tocco più niente se non su vostro suggerimento

----------

## Oliwan

Ciao, sono nella tua stessa situazione...

A quanto ho capito il fatto che ci siano due screen più device e compagnia bella... dipende dal fatto che hai provato a usare più volte programmi automatici di configurazione dallo xorgconfig all'aticonfig...

Puoi ripulire xorg.conf levando quello che non serve... resta il fatto che le ultime impostazioni (quelle fornite dall'aticonfig) portano alla situazione

```
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

A questo punto mi sono fermato anche io e nn so cosa fare

----------

## lsegalla

sì quello lo supponevo... ho provato anche a vedere se mancava qualcosa nel kernel che avevo configurato ma son tornato subito sui miei passi e al momento non vedo la via.....

----------

## Oliwan

Prova a leggere qui... questi problemi li ha avuti già qualcuno sul forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-671819-highlight-xorg+ati.html

Non è spiegato chiarissimo... ma c'è qualche idea... ora dò un'occhiata...

Ps: mi potresti dire quali sono le opzioni per tagliare fuori le linee commentate? grazie ^^

----------

## lsegalla

ecco il comando per greppare via un po' di roba inutile

```

grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*($|(#|!|;|//)))' NOMEFILE

```

Adesso do' un'occhiata anche io... ho il morale a terra ormai    :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

tutto cio' mi pare quantomerno strano.

Xorg nelle ultime release puo' partire anche con una configurazione "built-in" al volo, se il file xorg.conf manca. proverei quindi a partire cosi':

```
mv /etx/X11/xorg.conf /etx/X11/xorg.conf.bak

startx
```

E vedi intanto se ti da il medesimo problema.

Eventualmente crei un file nuovo con

```
Xorg -configure
```

e poi usi aticonfig per modificare il nuovo xorg.conf

Coda

----------

## lsegalla

Sì, questo è quello che ho fatto finora: ripeto per scurpolo la procedura che hai indicato.

1. Cancello nuovamente il vecchio xorg.conf (o meglio lo rinomino)

2. avvio startx e mi compare il solito errore

```

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs             for all frambuffer devices

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

         after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

3. Eseguo quindi Xorg -configure (che non funziona, per quello prima usavo xorgconfig). Non riesco a vedere nessun log o a farlo scrivere in nessun file, comunque copio pari pari quel che vedo nel pc che ho accanto

```

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/localhost:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Tue Mar 25 11:11:33 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 27 March 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr  1 17:03:55 2008

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e13e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

...

...

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.40.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.402                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 31 2007 22:20:14

Backtrace:

0: Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x84) [0x80ce9e4]

1: [0xffffe420]

2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbeMain+0x11b) [0xb79d0bfb]

3: Xorg(DoConfigure+0x208) [0x80c6178]

4: Xorg(InitOutput+0x685) [0x80a2185]

5: Xorg(main+0x27b) [0x80707bb]

6: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc) [0xb7ca3fdc]

7: Xorg(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0xa5) [0x806fcf1]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Per ora mi fermo qui, se volete procedo anche configurando con xorgconfig.... spero di fornire sufficienti dati qui per ora

 - - EDIT - - 

Ho provato anche quanto detto qui

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html#x-non-parte-a-causa-dell-errore-caught-signal-11

ma non ho nessuna stringa "xtrap" nel mio xorg.conf (quello vecchio che ho provato a rimettere su e che ora prontamente rinomino)

In rete ho poi trovato dell'altro su sto messaggio d'errore, ma niente che c'entri con il mio problema apparentemente,,,,,,,

----------

## codadilupo

a me sembra un problema di modulo ati non compilato correttamente, o quantomeno non compilato contro la versione corretta di xorg e kernel.

Proverei a dare intanto un bel revdep-rebuiold per assicurarmi che tute le librerie siano a posto, e poi un bel make menuconfig per ri-verificare di non aver modulo quello che andava built-in o viceversa

Coda

----------

## lsegalla

Bene, allora procedo con ordine:

1. Revdep-rebuild ricordo di averlo già fatto ma per scrupolo lo esguo... confermo che termina correttamente

2. Per la generazione del kernel ho usato il genkernel perchè nella prima compila manuale il kernel non mi ha funzionato e allora ho scelto il genkernel quindi eseguo

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

Ora però mi sai indicare cosa va messo come modulo e/o viceversa ?

 - - EDIT - - 

Non mi sembra di aver niente come modulo... cosa va messo come modulo ?

----------

## codadilupo

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> genkernel --menuconfig all
> ```
> ...

 

Beh, minimo i moduli per ati e vesa.

Ora non ho sottomano gentoo, ad ogni modo, ricordo di aver letto da piu' fonti che i driver ati scazzano quando il supporto nel kernel è built-in.

quello che mi pare strano, e che Xorg -configure crashi cosi' alla brutta: almeno quello non dovrebbe tentare di usare i driver ati, o perlomeno puntare a quelli open di Xorg

Coda

----------

## lsegalla

ci sto provando, ma non avendo nessuna guida a disposizione sto andando un po' a caso (avevo già provato a fare pure questo)

cmq i vesa non li trovo... adesso lancio la compila del kernel ma dubito funzioni perchè mi par di trovarmi nelle condizioni dell'ultima volta

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> ci sto provando, ma non avendo nessuna guida a disposizione sto andando un po' a caso (avevo già provato a fare pure questo)
> 
> cmq i vesa non li trovo... adesso lancio la compila del kernel ma dubito funzioni perchè mi par di trovarmi nelle condizioni dell'ultima volta

 

Beh se stai compilando il kernel i vesa dovrebbero esserci sempre basta attivare il framebuffer (cosa che genkernel fa già...) ...

----------

## codadilupo

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> ci sto provando, ma non avendo nessuna guida a disposizione sto andando un po' a caso (avevo già provato a fare pure questo)
> 
> cmq i vesa non li trovo... adesso lancio la compila del kernel ma dubito funzioni perchè mi par di trovarmi nelle condizioni dell'ultima volta

 

domanda idiota: sicuro sicuro di star puntando al nuovo kernel, e non sempre al vecchio ? Sembra niente, ma a volte ci si perde per ore dietro a un link rimasto nella tastiera  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lsegalla

certo, anche perchè essendo una installazione ex-novo ho solo il kernel aggiornato        :Very Happy: 

fra l'altro ho riavviato e... schermo nero, stessa storia dell'ultima volta

ormai son sul nervosetto andante...    :Sad: 

 - - EDIT - - 

Sicuramente l'errore è mio perchè su due macchine ma capita sta cosa: ora ripristino con un backup che avevo fatto e riparto dalla situazione precedente di nuovo.

Se qualcuno riesce a darmi qualche indicazione su cosa modificare nel kernel esattamente mi fa un grande favore, almeno son sicuro di aver seguito la strada giusta

La versione del mio kernel se non è erro è 2.4.23-r3

----------

## lsegalla

Ecco cosa ho fatto:

```

genkernel --menuconfig all

```

Device drivers -> Graphics Support -> Support for framebuffer devices

e qui attivo due opzioni come modulo (che prima erano deselezionate): ATI radeon display support e ATI Rage128

e lì ricompilo... così il sistema riesce a ripartire ma non ottengo migliorie

sempre il solito errore con X -configure

----------

## Oliwan

Allora io sono riuscito a risolvere... e ti do i link per aiutarti... (ho scoperto che la mia scheda non usa il driver fglrx ma radeon)

Io ho un ibm thinkpad... quindi ho seguito questo link non so quanto possa aiutarti ma forse puoi usare lo stesso xorg.conf (monitor escluso):

http://www.y3m.net/docs/gentoo-on-t42/

Poi puoi provare a dare un'occhiata qui:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

Infine ti conviene disinstallare il driver che hai al momento:

emerge --unmerge ati-drivers

E scaricare il driver appropriato della tua scheda (ricordati di impostare "radeon" in USE) eccoti una lista:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon

Io sono riuscito a risolvere... e devo dire molto agevolmente... spero questi link possano esserti utili

Fammi sapere

Byez

----------

## djinnZ

 *Oliwan wrote:*   

> la mia scheda non usa il driver fglrx ma radeon

   :Shocked:   :Confused: 

ma così non vale...

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Oliwan wrote:*   la mia scheda non usa il driver fglrx ma radeon   
> 
> ma così non vale...

 

AHAHAHAHAHA  c'abbiamo perso dei giorni   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## lsegalla

Allora, son riuscito a fare qualche passo in avanti mi pare...

Ho seguito i tuoi links e le guide.

1. Ho disinstallato ati-drivers [ok]

2. Ho riconfigurato il kernel (e ho capito un po' di cose nuove) e pure quello funziona, si avvia e con tutti i moduli del caso [ok]

3. ho rieseguito X -configure e al momento non dà errori (tranne una cosetta sul mouse da verificare ma non è un errore)  [ok]

4. ho messo al suo posto il nuovo xorg.conf e riavviato X con startx (oppure con X -config /root/xorg.conf.new) ma X non parte

Ecco i due nuovi errori

```

(EE) VESA(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration

Fatal Server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

         after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining. 

```

Ma non mi è ancora chiara l'ultima parte dove devo installare i driver specifici per la mia scheda... in teoria quel che ho fatto dovrebbe essere sufficiente

----------

## Oliwan

Sinceramente non so... posso solo dirti che ho fatto l'emerge del driver corrispettivo da quella lista che ti ho dato....

Quindi a quel punto startx e via... è partito tutto alla perfezione

----------

## djinnZ

Ricominciamo da capo: per cortesia, che bestia è? (trad: invito al lettore a voler trasporre sul forum l'output di lspci di modo che sia possibile identificare la scheda grafica in questione e non perdere altro tempo)

Sicuro che è una di quelle elencate qui?

----------

## lsegalla

All right man, sto facendo due computersss e ho lo stessa problema su entrambi quindi suppongo ci sia una buona dose di incapacità da parte del sottoscritto    :Very Happy: 

Ecco i dati come da buon comando lpci

1. Il primo è un notebook ed ha una ATI RADEON IGP 330M/340M/350M

2. Il secondo è un PC fisso HP che monta una ATI RAGE 128 PRO ultra TF

----------

## djinnZ

infatti... prima il secondo però

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa r128" in make.conf ed il solito emerge --depclean ; emerge --with-bdeps y -DNuv world ; revdep-rebuild

nel kernel:

device->char devs->agp support->tua MB (nel dubbio puoi abilitarli tutti)

device->char devs->drm->rage 128 builtin (e tutto il resto via)

device->graph supp.->rage18 builtin (e disabiliti il radeon, insieme fanno casino)

dopo di che dovrebbe andare.

Per l'altra ti arrangi, per il momento.

----------

## lsegalla

Wow, sono letteralmente logorato...!!

Son stato vicinissimo a mollare il tutto sto giro    :Confused: 

X -configure non sortiva effetto alcuno

poi mi son dimenticato che tra tutte le cose che mi hai indicato ero ripartito da un vecchio backup e quindi dovevo RI-disinstallare ATI-DRIVERS

Dopodichè X sembra partire (qui poi non so come fare ma è un altro problema, mi documento)

Faccio la prova anche sul PC notebook appena posso, poi vi aggiorno...

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  fglrx su rage128? E da quando lo hanno sistemato?

A me andava di schifo e crashava a ripetizione (poi ho buttato la scheda ma è un'altra storia)

----------

## lsegalla

Mmmmh... credo di no, comunque:

1. il kernel che sto usando è il 2.6.24-r3 (anche se ho già scaricato r4, ma ho scelto di continuare sempre con lo stesso)

2. il parametro fglrx non ce l'ho dichiarato da nessuna parte

Magari sono stato ambiguo in quel che ho scritto:

- ho dovuto TOGLIERE ati-drivers nuovamente perchè di fatto usavo un backup che avevo fatto prima di rimuovere quel pacchetto

Suppongo che non sto usando fglrx ma sarò ben lieto di fornire i chiarimenti del caso

Con tutti gli aiuti che ho ricevuto... ci mancherebbe, ahah

Ditemi che fare e io o faccio     :Very Happy: 

----------

## lsegalla

Sul computer con la Rage128 son riuscito anche a mettere su il kde (più che semplice direi)

L'unica cosa è che la risoluzione massima me la dà a 800x600 mentre a me serve per forza una 1024x768.

Avete qualche idea?

E' una cosa che c'entra coi moduli e coi driver che ho usato?

Dove vado eventualmente per cambiare queste opzioni ?

- - EDIT - - 

Sul notebook son riuscito a far partire X e quindi ora passo al KDE, vediamo lì la faccenda della risoluzione come si complica...

Funziona tutto, anche il touchpad... fighezza!! Gentooizzerò l'azienda, ahah!! Se mi date una dritta sulla risoluzione procedo col piano diabolico   :Twisted Evil: 

- - LAST EDIT - -

Son riuscito a far andare la risoluzione 1024x768 utilizzando xorgconfig

Non so se ho fatto la procedura corretta, a sto punto chiedo a voi se devo stare attento a qualcosa, per il resto il problema sembra risolto e quindi marco il thread come tale...

----------

## djinnZ

sulla rage stai usando il driver vesa e non il rage (che ti ripeto è incompatibile con radeon ed fglrx, a livello di kernel).

Datti una calmata e procedi sistematicamente un computer alla volta e senza riportare informazioni a casaccio tra i due, perchè stà specie di diario di Calvin McCann mi ha fatto venire il mal di testa.

----------

## lsegalla

Non ho portato informazioni a casaccio,  comunque prendiamo il solito PC: il fisso con la rage128

Pensavo fosse tutto a posto, visto che il kde e X funzionano, non è così ?

Devo fare qualcos'altro ?

----------

